# RelaisKarte am USB-Port mit C++ ansteuern (windows)



## RaveKev (18. Mai 2005)

Ich muss bis zum 02.06.05 ein Projekt an meiner Schule abgegeben haben..
und zwar:

Soll ich eine RelaisKarte ansteuern um kleine GaragenTore auf-und-zu zu machen.

Die RelaisKarte ist die RelaisKarte 8-fach Seriell von Conrad und hat nur einen COM-anschluss.
Da ich aber an meinem Laptop nur USB habe, musste ich mir einen Com-auf-USB-Adapter kaufen, der auch Funktioniert (habe ich mit dem Programm getestet, welches bei der Karte beigelegt war)


Also muss ich nun mit Hilfe eines C++ Programms Daten an diese Karte schicken, damit die einzelnen Relais angesprochen werden.


Ich habe schon Lehrer an meiner Schule gefragt, ob die sich damit auskennen, aber die hatten nie richtig zeit, und meinten nur, ich solle es mal mit dem FileStream probieren, und dann auf die usb-schnittstelle schreiben..
Unter linux wüsste ich, was die meinten, aber ich finde nicht raus, wie ich unter Windwos die Schnittstellen ansprechen kann..

Meine RelaisKarte habe ich auf COM2 gelegt.



Meine frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich die Schnittstelle ansteuern, und mein Projekt somit realisieren?


Da ich mit meinem Projekt kaum noch zeut habe, bitte ich um eure Mithilfe


----------



## Tobias K. (18. Mai 2005)

moin


Ist das die K8056?
Wenn ja, guck mal in meinen Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials199872.html&highlight=relaiskarte
Dort habe ich einen, speziell für die Karte, Quellcode vorgestellt, der aber auch für andere Karten brauchbar ist


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## RaveKev (18. Mai 2005)

Ne, das ist nicht die Karte.

Aber danke für das Programm, ich werde jetzt mal daran so lange rumschreiben, bis ich Daten an meine RelaisKarte bekommen habe.


Was steht eigentlich in der windows.h ?


Ich habe mir irgendwo mal so ne HeaderDatei runtergeladen, die extra für usb ist.
Aber in meiner Verplantheit habe ich vergessen, wo die hin ist....


----------



## Tobias K. (18. Mai 2005)

moin


Für USB brauchst du meist mehr als ne Headerdatei, eigentlich auch nen Treiber, aber is hier ja auch egal.

Welche Karte hast du denn genau?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## RaveKev (18. Mai 2005)

ich habe die   RelaisKarte 8fach Seriell  von Conrad.

Dazu das passende Handbuch 


Mit dem LeC programm, welches ich auch bei conrad gekauft habe, ist es möglich die Karte anzusteuern.
Dies funktioniert auch über USB.


----------



## Tobias K. (18. Mai 2005)

moin


Hab mir grad das Handbuch angeguckt, scheint auch ganz einfach zu sein.
Also wenn du Fragen hast, frag ruhig.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## schrani (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

habe die gleiche Karte. funk einwand frei ...

möchte jetzt  aber die karte über eine  Joystick steuern Wingman von logitech.... 

hab aber null anung wie ich so ein skript schreiben muss  kann mir da jemand helfen 

am besten als Vb....

danke euch im voraus....


----------



## port29 (13. Juni 2010)

Du kannst die Steuerung des Joysticks am einfachsten mit dem XNA Framework abfangen und dann eben entsprechend an die Karte weiterleiten. Das sollte alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## schrani (13. Juni 2010)

uhh das ging schnell....

ja ämmm kannst du mir sagen wo ich das runterlanden kann muss ich dan noch Anpassunggen machen der JOY geht über USB wie Karte

Kleine INFO  baue gerade so ein tauchtRoboter  wen ich also den JOY nach vorne drücke soltee ein Rel. an nach hinten ein anderes und das selbe in links und rechts wie mit 2-3 tasten jeweils ein weiterer an und aus...

ich kann mit der Skriptsprache nichts anfangen ( nur Bahnhof) 

bitte um klare einfache Hilfe  

danke danke


----------



## port29 (13. Juni 2010)

Dir etwas Hilfe geben, ist kein Problem, allerdings wirst du immer noch das Programm selbst schreiben müssen. Denn das können wir dir nicht abnehmen.

Ich habe aber momentan so meine Zweifel, ob das, was du realisieren möchtest, mit der Karte so funktionieren wird. Denn eine richtige Steuerung (also Motoren vor und zurück laufen lassen) endet bei Relais mit USB Ansteuerung in der Regel immer mit einem Kurzschluss. Außerdem gehört da etwas mehr dazu, als einfach nur eine bestimmte Spannung auf einen Motor zu geben, um etwas präzise steuern zu können.

Das XNA Framework gibt es übrigens hier:
http://creators.xna.com/de-DE/


----------



## Schrani (13. Juni 2010)

ja das dachte ich mir schohn....

Aber ok ich will es also ran....

mit was soll ich am besten beginnen?


zu deiner frage wegen den motor


----------



## Schrani (13. Juni 2010)

die sollten nur ganz kurz  betätigt  ( sind wie steuerdüsen) 
hab mal ein test gemacht  
einfach über das grundprogramm 
mo ich die einzeln ein und ausschalten kann 
da hat das super geklappt...


----------



## port29 (13. Juni 2010)

Schrani hat gesagt.:


> mit was soll ich am besten beginnen?



Naja, anfangen würde ich, indem ich einfach mal ein Programm schreibe, welches selbst die Relais Karte ansteuert. Dieses "Programm" schiebst du dann in eine  Klasse und fängst dann mit dem XNA Programm an. Im Netz gibt es zig Anleitungen, wie man Joystick Kommandos abfragen kann. Das Resultat der Abfrage des Joystick kannst du dann auf die Karte geben.

Ich sehe momentan zwei Probleme, die bei dir auftauchen könnten. Zum einen hast du kein Feedback darüber, dass ein Motor tatsächlich ausgeschaltet wurde, weil du kein Rückkanal hast. Ein Relais ist ein mechanisches Bauteil und je mehr Strom da durchgeleitet wird, desto mehr nutzen die Relais auch ab. Änderst du nun die Polarität wenn das Relais hängt, gibt es einen Kurzschluss. 

Ein Andere Problem gibt es mit den Motoren. Wenn dein Uboot unter Wasser ist, dann hast du am Anfang gleich die Maximal-Last auf den Motoren hängen. Da wird irgendetwas kaputtgehen, wenn man so etwas macht. Und sei es die Verbindung vom Motor zu dem Propeller, der Motor selbst, die Kabel vom Netzteil zum Motor oder das Netzteil.


----------



## Schrani (14. Juni 2010)

danke

wen das so ist muss ich das ganze nochmals überdenken..... wahrscheindlich ist es sogar besser wenn ich das mit einem micro prozessor steure....

muss mich da nochmals rann setzen und überlegen.... dachte das sei  eine günstigere lösung als ein micro p. 

es giebt ja auch vertige produckte aber als azupi sind die finanziellen mittel hald sehr klein und 250 eus auszugen eine sehr hoher josten betrag.... ( bin ja nur ein Bootbauer)

hier ein link wo es das  vertig zu kaufen giebt.. vieleicht habt ihr ja noch ne günstigere Jede....

http://rov-shop.de/product_info.php/cPath/23/products_id/39

mfg und danke nochmals für die Info.....


----------



## port29 (15. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir mal ein paar Gedanken über dein Problem gemacht. Ich möchte es jetzt in zwei Teile aufteilen. Zum einen wäre da die Anbindung an den Rechner und zum anderen die Stromversorgung der Motoren.

Zunächst einmal die Verbindung zum Rechner. Da würde ich dir mal folgendes Board empfehlen:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MTQ5OTgxOTk-/Bausaetze/Diverse/Bausatz_AVR_NET_IO.html

Dieses Board kannst du an den Ethernet Anschluss deines Netzwerkes hängen und dort alles mögliche mit dem Board anstellen. Unter anderem kannst du dann eine Spannung auf die Ausgänge anlegen. Da kann auch nichts hängenbleiben o.ä.

So, dann wäre da noch die Stromversorgung des Motors. Dieser Part ist etwas knifflig. Denn es kommt jetzt auf die Motoren an, die du benutzt. Da musst du dir die Datenblätter der Motoren durchsehen und einen entsprechenden Transistor heraussuchen, der die Last mitmacht, die deine Motoren bringen. Generell würde ich einen Motor Treiber verwenden und die Motoren mit Rechteckimpulsen ansteuern, parallel vor dem Motor würde ich das Rechtecksignal mit einem kleinen Kondensator glätten. So hättest du eine präzise Steuerung der Motoren und kannst die so anfahren, wie das Datenblatt es vorsieht. 

http://www.shop.robotikhardware.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=102


----------

